# Russ has arrived



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know if I like him or not. He's certainly better than Roboute 'stand and stare at the ceiling' Guilliman. But it feels more like he's running for a bus.
Perhaps it would have worked better if he had an axe arm stretched out ready to sweep into some enemies.
Something which could be modded, I guess.

The model itself is fantastically detailed (although I would have liked to have seen a beard). It's just the pose which leaves me feeling 'meh'.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

It is accurate tho, Russ has never had a beard.

I need to see it in person before I judge the pose. Often some models look awkward in photos but actually look good on the table (Canis Wolfborn)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in two minds about it myself. I hope the pose is designed to fit into a diorama alongside Magnus.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yeah, I'm in two minds about it myself. I hope the pose is designed to fit into a *diorama alongside Magnus*.


Doubt it, considering Russ is not lying on his back with his hands over his face


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

From that angle the pose looks rather rigid but from other photos with a view from the his left he looks quite dynamic


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Honestly I quite like the model, though so long as it didn't suck complete shit I was likely to regardless. This will likely make my year much more expensive. 



Deloth said:


> Doubt it, considering Russ is not lying on his back with his hands over his face


Or with Magnus bend over Russ's knee like the little bitch Magnus was.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Deloth said:


> It is accurate tho, Russ has never had a beard.


No. But he should.


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm in two minds about the pose, but I expect I'll end up buying it at some point.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Freki and Geri are here, and they look pretty damned big. Also interesting to see the painted Custodes grav tanks in the background.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Freki and Geri are here, and they look pretty damned big. Also interesting to see the painted Custodes grav tanks in the background.


Ok I concede. That Russ pose is dreadfully awful


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Freki and Geri are here, and they look pretty damned big. Also interesting to see the painted Custodes grav tanks in the background.



Thats a kidneys worth of resin for the Emperors dog walker! Dont hit me!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

After seeing this on Facebook last night I cannot now un see this


----------

